# außer man hat noch vor



## thosecars82

Welche Sätze zwischen den nächsten zwei Möglichkeiten
sind richtig gebildet?

Zum abnehmen sollte man Pasta vor allem abends vermeiden, *außer* man *hat* noch vor Sport am gleichen tag.

Zum abnehmen sollte man Pasta vor allem abends vermeiden, *außer wenn* man noch vor Sport am gleichen tag *hat*.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Zum abnehmen sollte man Pasta vor allem abends vermeiden, *außer* man *hat* noch vor Sport am gleichen tag.
> 
> Zum abnehmen sollte man Pasta vor allem abends vermeiden, *außer wenn* man noch vor Sport, am gleichen tag *hat*.



Zum Abnehmen, sollte man vor allem abends vermeiden Pasta zu essen, *außer* man *hat* noch vor, am *"selben" *Tag Sport zu machen/treiben. (idiomatischer)

Saludos


----------



## thosecars82

Ok, aber dann könnte man sagen, dass es idiomatischer "außer" als "außer + wenn" in Allgemeinen ist? Zum Beispiel:

Zum Abnehmen, sollte man vor allem abends vermeiden Pasta zu essen, *außer* man noch vor *hat*, am *"selben" *Tag Sport zu machen/treiben. (idiomatischer)

Ist dieser letzte Satz falsch? Ist er richtig, aber nicht so idiomatisch als dein Vorschlag vom deinem vorherigen Beitrag? Oder ist jeder gleich so idiomatisch wie der andere?


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Ok, aber dann könnte man sagen, dass es idiomatischer "außer" als "außer + wenn" *im *Allgemeinen ist? Zum Beispiel:



Zum Abnehmen, sollte man vor allem abends vermeiden Pasta zu essen, *außer* *"wenn" *man noch vor *hat*, am *"selben" *Tag Sport zu machen/treiben.


----------



## thosecars82

Tonerl said:


> Zum Abnehmen, sollte man vor allem abends vermeiden Pasta zu essen, *außer* *"wenn" *man noch vor *hat*, am *"selben" *Tag Sport zu machen/treiben.


Genau, das hatte ich gemeint. Ich hatte vergessen, das Wort "wenn" in meinem Satz zu hinzufügen. Dann nehme ich an, dass Sie gemeinen  hat, dass jeder Beispiel gleich so idiomatisch wie der andere ist, oder?


----------



## Tonerl

thosecars82 said:


> Genau, das hatte ich gemeint. Ich hatte vergessen, das Wort "wenn" in meinem Satz hinzufügen. Dann nehme ich an, *dass du damit ausdrücken wolltest*, dass *jedes *Beispiel *genauso *idiomatisch wie das andere ist, oder?



Bingo !


----------



## thosecars82

Tonerl said:


> Bingo !


Danke aber ich dachte, dass "vergessen, etwas zu machen" eine richtige Konstruktion war.

Zum Beispiel: Ich hatte vergessen, das Wort "wenn" in meinem Satz zu hinzufügen. Warum hast du das Wort "zu" zwischen den Wörtern "Satz" und "hinzufügen" von deiner Korrektur gelöscht?


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo thosecars,


thosecars82 said:


> Danke aber ich dachte, dass "vergessen, etwas zu machen" eine richtige Konstruktion war.
> 
> Zum Beispiel: Ich hatte vergessen, das Wort "wenn" in meinem Satz zu hinzufügen. Warum hast du das Wort "zu" zwischen den Wörtern "Satz" und "hinzufügen" von deiner Korrektur gelöscht?


 Das zu war an der falschen Stelle.
_Ich hatte vergessen, das Wort "wenn" in meinem Satz hinzuzufügen._

Un saludo.


----------

